# I guess we're all allowed one whiny self indulgent post



## rabbitislove (Sep 23, 2010)

I need to get some negativity out. I have a yoga class at two I have to teach and dont want to bring that in.

I know I kind of brought this up in the attached or looking thread, so this is a half whine, half gratitude thing. Im just confused, hurt and tired of not feeling good enough for men in real life. Ive always hated these threads, so Im not a fan of myself for making this, but I feel like Ive tapped out everyone IRL, and feel like here is a good place to let it out. 

My entire dating life has been that way, you know dating BHM who treat me like Im ugly and stupid, and getting rejected because they can obviously do so much better. I mean the first guy I lost my virginity to raped me near the end of our relationship, and I really should have quit then, instead of imagining it would get better because good really doesnt always win in real life. 

Recently its become rediculously bad and I dont even know why. I pretty much ran away to Colorado to get away from my abusive alcoholic ex (abusive ex #2) who was stringing me along. I left after he screamed at me, then demanded I come to his place and while I cried and he just begged for sex the whole time and didnt care that I was crying. Because it was the "last time Id get to see him in a while". It was the last time I saw him. EVAR. 

In Colorado, I met the last guy I dated. We'll call him Jim Bob from Wisconsin. I really did think Jim Bob cared for me, but he just strung me along for the sex, and dumped me for the possibility of finding somebody whose "not white trash" and "not a vegetarian". He never said it, but it was pretty obvious I wasnt good enough and he didnt approve of my lifestyle.

So after Jim Bob I got pretty damn depressed but threw myself into school and yoga. I was still scared to approach anyone, so I tried OKcupid. I got one response back, after either getting none or gettin a non responsive brush off, and he seemed like a nice guy and offered to take me out. Until he saw my facebook pictures. He was normally sending me 2 or 3 messages a day, I havent heard from him since yesterday. Probably wont here from him again.

I just want to fucking cry. Im so tired of being treated like Im ugly stupid and trashy. All Ive ever experienced is rejection, and those who take it to the next level only want to hit it and quit it. Its so hard not to feel like theres something wrong with me. 

Sooo the gratitude. Thank you to all the wonderful BHM here. You are the only ones who make me feel like a woman should. When Im here, Im special and adored for my looks and my mind. Im so grateful for Dims. Mind you, I see the joys in single life, but we all seek companionship, and even if going on Dims for a few minutes a day is all I have, its enough to keep me going, even when Im at my low points like this. 

And Ill get over the hurt from this silly boy. Im going to dry my tears, go teach my class, and possibly see a friend I havent seen in months. Venting helps. If you want to pass the tissues, feel free.


----------



## Melian (Sep 23, 2010)

Don't worry, you're allowed to vent all you want *hug*

It's true, you've been treated like shit and you don't deserve it. Unfortunately, people don't always get what they deserve....

You're not stupid, and you're not trashy. You're intelligent, gorgeous and a kind, considerate person who has so much to offer. These guys clearly have problems if they are trying to distance you, so let their behaviour reflect on THEM, not you (I know...easier said than done, right?). 

If it's any consolation, I had a very similar dating history to yours. It was all shit until finally one guy was excellent...so it's going to seem terrible until, well, it isn't. 

Go teach your class and come back once you've scored some zen.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 23, 2010)

Listen, Rabbit, I joke and I kid about hippies and such; but, I joke and I kid about everything. Nothing is sacred to me. I'm going to have to completely re-do my standup set if I ever lose weight lol. 

But the fact of the matter is, I think you're gorgeous, and would ride out TOMORROW with swords and baseball bats for these douchebags who hurt you. If I ever said anything that hurt you, please know I didn't mean it. I'm like the New York Friar's Club. I only roast the ones I love. 

You definitely don't deserve the shit you've been through. Nothing but the best for our Rabbit.

P.S. Florida has LOTS of Yoga places, just sayin'.


----------



## Joe944 (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you should move to California. There are a lot of people into yoga out here.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 23, 2010)

at least your in good company; most of the guys here know alllllllll about hurt and rejection. but even though we're anonymous internet people we're here for you.


----------



## Tad (Sep 23, 2010)

To me you are kind of like a peaty single malt scotch, and it sounds like the guys you've been meeting were just looking for a cheap Silver Bullet. I'm pretty confident that someday you will meet your connoisseur who will gladly savour you over a lifetime, and it will be epic. I'm not quite sure how most painlessly get from here to there....but know that we are all here to cheer you along the way as best we can.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 23, 2010)

Tad said:


> To me you are kind of like a peaty single malt scotch,



Calling a girl 'peaty' isn't exactly a compliment...  Yeah, Rabbit, you're wonderful and you smell like mulch! 

But no, you don't. And you shouldn't have to put up with any crap, from anyone. You're beautiful, you're intelligent, you're as far from being trash as can be. Don't let anyone, much less some no-good asshole, put you down. Yeah, maybe you should be single for a little bit, get back into the swing of things. But I'm more than certain that you'll meet someone absolutely amazing who'll treat you like a queen. I'm rooting for you.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 23, 2010)

Rabbit, I have nothing to add but this {{{{{{{Rabbit}}}}}}}


----------



## MasterShake (Sep 23, 2010)

I hope things improve! And always feel free to vent on here!!


----------



## MasterShake (Sep 23, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> P.S. Florida has LOTS of Yoga places, just sayin'.


Yes, but who would want to live in America's wang?


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 23, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Yes, but who would want to live in America's wang?



People forced to move here and now trapped here til they're done with school :/...SHUT UP, I'm trying to lure me some lovin'!


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd be the best boyfriend evar


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 23, 2010)

Um....not for nothing, but I happen to love Florida.


----------



## Vageta (Sep 23, 2010)

You should date me Rabbit! I wont string you along. :blush:


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Um....not for nothing, but I happen to love Florida.



I agree, its rather nice here!


----------



## Paquito (Sep 23, 2010)

I love vacationing in Florida...

But anyway, Rabbit: you kick ass. End of story. I would totally take a yoga class with you teaching it. In a really bright leotard.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 23, 2010)

Serious question. Is there any thing like a fat friendly yoga?


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 23, 2010)

Paquito, your bright leotard would brighten my day.

Chaz, a few places do, but if they dont specifically say Gentle Yoga, slow flow is where its at. 

Thank you everyone for your support. This was one of those days where (except for this thread, my family sending me a birthday card and the kids I taught yoga to) the universe just dumped on me. 

Basically Ive been walking with an unexplained limp, google gave me crappy directions to meet my supervisor and I had to walk 8 blocks, plus the bus/light rail/walk home and I find out one of my best friends in MI is in the hospital.

Tomorrow is my birthday and Im pretty convinced the planets are going to align and things will get better


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 23, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Paquito, your bright leotard would brighten my day.
> 
> Chaz, a few places do, but if they dont specifically say Gentle Yoga, slow flow is where its at.
> 
> ...



I am hiding in your closet right now waiting for your birthday to finally come up.

P.S. - Don't open the closet, tia


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 23, 2010)

no one deserves to be treated like that rabbit  give it time and things will get better like you said. things always get better

*hugs rabbit*


----------



## LovesBigMen (Sep 23, 2010)

Many things have been said 
You rule Rabbit always will
*hugs*
:happy:


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Sep 23, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday and Im pretty convinced the planets are going to align and things will get better




Happy Birthday!!! hope you get your wish to come true when you blow out your candles. 





















P.S I'd PM you or respond to this thread with a longer response but I think you still hate me.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 23, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Happy Birthday!!! hope you get your wish to come true when you blow out your candles.
> 
> P.S I'd PM you or respond to this thread with a longer response but I think you still hate me.




She does, she told me


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 23, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> She does, she told me



word. ......


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 23, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Paquito, your bright leotard would brighten my day.
> 
> Chaz, a few places do, but if they dont specifically say Gentle Yoga, slow flow is where its at.
> 
> ...




That's a good attitude to have and we all have days where things get to be too much. Pre-birthday birthday wishes!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 23, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> She does, she told me





FishCharming said:


> word. ......



Hahahaga, you guys are dicks.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 23, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahahaga, you guys are dicks.



true story...


----------



## slowpoke219 (Sep 23, 2010)

I hope things get better for you rabbit. No good person deserves pain and hurt from other people. Try to remember my favorite line from The Crow, "It can't rain all the time." Smiles and peace be upon you.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Sep 23, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> She does, she told me



oh ok bro.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Sep 23, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahahaga, you guys are dicks.



no it's called bitter.


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 24, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a little interweb emoing.


----------



## Esther (Sep 24, 2010)

Rabbit, Melian pretty much said everything I would have said, better than I could have said it... you really are truly beautiful, inside and out, and it is completely unfair that you have been made to feel anything less than that. You deserve so much more, and I sincerely hope that the next guy you meet has the common sense to recognize what a catch you are.

I hope your birthday is wonderful!


----------



## PolarKat (Sep 24, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I need to get some negativity out. Venting helps. If you want to pass the tissues, feel free.



Silly Rabbit.. While I pretty much just lurk, and we don't interact much here, 
let me just say it bluntly. The only thing "wrong" with you is simply not knowing when to tell someone to "feck off", and hanging onto hope, or what really isn't there way too long. 

All those characteristics that have, that you assume to be negative, are the quirks that make you both who you are and what make you adorable. Your worth isn't measured in the last loser you dated or were interested in.. 

simply put, if they couldn't see what all of us here see in you then they're pretty much braindead morons. They can barely think for themselves why in the hell should you put any investment in what feeble thought they might have of you.

I've been reading your posts for quite some time now, and I see someone who is smart, funny, caring, and has a really good sense of humor, and your pics.. well that's just icing on the icing of the cake!
You just need to learn that when someone doesn't see your worth, there's no point in sticking around to see if they will eventually find it.. tell them to feck off and move on!!


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 26, 2010)

Awww hunny, reading this has made me cry. Please don't give up on finding love. I want to go and kick these guys asses...where do they live? Set me on them...

I remember seeing your picture a while back and you are strikingly beautiful. Your posts are full of intelligent, humourous and witty chat - a reflection of the wonderful character I imagine you to be outwith the Dims world.

I feel the same as you - I get so much love from people here and I am sorry I wonder off every so often (I always come back though!). I've nearly given up on finding love myself as I put my heart and soul into every encounter and I get rebuffed. But I haven't given up yet - not quite.

And neither should you, because you are worth it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Update: Jim Bob reared his cheddar head this weekend. One of our mutual friends let it slip that I had a birthday party he was not invited to. So I was at Red Rocks for Furthur (Phil and Bob of the Grateful Dead) and he texts me saying:

"So now that we're not friends, wanna come over and fool around?"

I promptly told the douche to never sext me again, and that his treating me like an object was the reason we're not friends. 

Pretty much if Jerry being Dead didnt ruin Furthur, I was not going to let this joker have that honour. 

Ive been feeling better. I have lots of great opportunities, so expect more happy posts and less emo posts


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 27, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Update: Jim Bob reared his cheddar head this weekend. One of our mutual friends let it slip that I had a birthday party he was not invited to. So I was at Red Rocks for Furthur (Phil and Bob of the Grateful Dead) and he texts me saying:
> 
> ...



phil sings like a goat. bobby's pretty good though! you should totally post the setlist!


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 28, 2010)

I wish I had it, I was still a bit out of it from the night before. 

The encore was AMAZING, they played Touch of Grey and Brokedown Palace. Bobby is fucking ripped. Hes got some old man guns going on. He was wearing a tank top but no shorty shorts this time. Hahaha.


----------



## MasterShake (Sep 28, 2010)

I love "Touch of Grey"! Admittedly, it's about the only Grateful Dead song I know.


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 28, 2010)

Thats understandable. It was their only #1 hit, but it got many people into the Grateful Dead and it is a catchy tune


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 29, 2010)

80's grateful dead is not my favorite grateful dead... except for Throwing Stones, great tune!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Sep 30, 2010)

I know we disagree on the vegan thing, but any guy that dumps you because of it is an ass. Same for the guys that are abusive and like to string women along for sex. All asses. There is nothing wrong with you. I'm sure you will find someone great.


----------



## KotR (Sep 30, 2010)

Can't say I know you, but I can understand the need to vent when it doesn't feel like you have anyone around that could even possibly begin to remotely understand or not try and turn it on you later. So, don't let it get to ya.

That said, good on dumping Jim Bob and talk of the other idjits makes me regret being of the male gender at times.


----------

